# Car-Chem Tailor Made Shampoo Review



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*What is It???*

TailorMade By CarChem is an incredibly advanced car shampoo that breaks down even the toughest dirt and road grime without compromising wax protection. The "TailorMade By CarChem" formula provides a rich, luxurious foam that's gentle on all paint types. The UK engineered formula was designed to leave behind a spot-free, luxurious shine every time.

Easy cleaning formula and a spot-free finish - Rich foaming action - Gentle on wax protection - Clear coat safe

Mix approximately 20ml with a 15L bucket of water. Rinse vehicle with clean water and ensure bodywork is cool before applying with a wash mitt or sponge. Thoroughly rinse vehicle with clean water after application and then dry.

*What Does it Bring to the Table???*

A individual tailor made shampoo, You pick the Name, The Colour and Fragrance.

Price...From £11.99 for 500ml.



















*What am i Testing in On???*

Toyota IQ and Peugeot Partner Tepee.

*What do i Think of it???*

Well its a thick consistency, My colour is green and first sniff i think of peppermint mintos. Checking the site its Tea Tree and Peppermint, second sniff confirms this.

Actually reminds me of visiting grans and the big green block of fairy soap on the sink, still does and did during washing with the odd light fragrance while washing.

Mix Ratio states 20ml with 15L bucket of water.

Now is this a 15 litre bucket? if so then you would actually fill with 10l of water so not sloshing all over and the foam overflowing.

I used my usual 20+ Litre buckets.

First wash was on the Toyota IQ... 20ml of shampoo in 15L of water.










Motor










Solution glided over the vehicle easy rinsed off easy, gave a pleasant fragrance a few times in use.

Tempted to try the spot free statement but decided as it says rinse and dry i was not prepared to test that out and dont think thats what is meant in the blurb anyway.

So went round with the Aeolus 901 and 15-20 minutes later fully dry.










Next i did the Pug, this time 20ml in 10L of water, seamed to froth up a little more as you wash a panel still rinsed off fine.

However after doing the pug the water level was down level to the top of the grit guard in the wash bucket.

I like a little more than that i dont like to get so close to the bottom of the bucket so would run with 15L to 20ml of shampoo your always free to use as much or as little as you wish mind.

*Pro's....*Washes well as most shampoo's do.
Customisable colour name and Fragrance.

*Con's....*None.

*Conclusion...*

Novel Idea, To be able to Customise your shampoo to your favourite colour, from a small selection and same for Fragrance is nice.
Your even able to have it called whatever you wish, Suspect within reason.

Its not a huge price to get into the bespoke individual care care product arena.

Personally i would see it more as a gift for someone very individual rather than something for myself but thats me personally who buys most shampoo in 5L bottles...:lol:

*Supplier...*

*Car-Chem Premium Car Care Products... http://car-chem.com/store/*


----------

